# Is a hysteroscopy necessary if you have had an HSG?



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am in a bit of a quandry.  I had my 2nd failed IVF and at the consult, it was suggested that my eggs are prob poor quality.  I was pushing for a hysteroscopy, just to see if everything was ok there, and before the next cycle, but at the moment just feel like I can't face another hospital visit (it's hard enough with the actual cycle visits, right!) and I have previously had a HSG, so would a hysteroscopy be unnecessary?  Any help would be soooooooooooooo much appreciated...

All the best and   to you all....

PJ


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

An HSG can show whether there are any blockages in the tubes and if so, where and can also give some idea of any abnormalities within the womb but it can't give a completely clear picture of the womb.  In 1988 I had a lap/dye which along with endo showed both my tubes were blocked...I then had an HSG to show them exactly where in my tubes the blockages were...as it turned out, the force of dye from lap/dye and then HSG pushed through the obstructions.  However, years later in 1999 (following further lap/dyes) I had a hysteroscopy (with lap/dye) and this showed that I had a septate/bicornuate uterus plus uterine adhesions....this hadn't been detected on the HSG.

I've had 6 now (all have involved surgery for correction to septum and/or removal of polyps & adhesions) and it really is a straight forward procedure.  5 of mine were done at same time as lap/dye but I had one done on it's own and although it involved surgery to inside of womb, I was only signed off work for a week and was seen as an outpatient (rather than overnight stay with lap/dye).  Mine were all done under general anaesthetic but some women do have them done under local, sedation or just standard painkiller as if you're only have a diagnostic hysteroscopy then no surgery will be involved...just a fine scope with a camera on the end passed through your cervix into the womb.

If you want a better idea of what's going on then I would definitely have a hysteroscopy.  

Take care
Natasha


----------

